# 8Dio Releases: The New Alien Drum



## oinnam (Jun 17, 2013)

*The New Alien Drum* (aka Hang Drum by Pan Art) is a unique tone based percussion instrument, which is almost impossible to come by, since there is only one maker in the world and less than 1000 drums in circulation. The instrument has a soft, sorrowful, melancholic tone to it and is a perfect companion for emotional or ambient type of scores. The 8dio Alien Drum is unique in the sense it was recorded at an average of 15 velocity layers and with 10 round-robin repetitions pr. layer/note, so you will never experience any repetition in the articulation.

We used custom microphone set-ups to capture the delicate resonance both inside and outside the drum, since the resonance defines the true sound of the drum. Additionally we sampled multiple playing techniques with fingers, palm, slaps, hand brushing and the back-side of the drum, which has the similar properties to the Udu. Multiple versions of all multis allow for a variety of ways to switch or fade between articulations while playing.

*The New Alien Drum* also contains several morphed patches – where the Hang Drum was morphed with other acoustic instruments (ex. modified piano, modified tonal percussion, modified stringed instruments, synths etc) and 20 carefully crafted ethereal ambiences. This is the first virtual instrument designed to match the SETI program and we are proud to announce it has been approved by the IGMP (Intergalactic Music Program).


Take advantage of the introductory price of $59 while it lasts (goes $79 on July 1st). This update is free for all existing Alien Drum owners - please contact at us [email protected] if you haven't received your download link by Tuesday June 18th, 2013.


[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F751898[/flash]


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 18, 2013)

Please stop releasing a new library every 14 days. 

I cannot get enough of 8DIO libraries and I am getting hooked on them. My moneybag becomes giddy.

Besides: really great work.


----------



## 667 (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought this back when it was a Tonehammer product-- will I still be getting an update email?


----------



## lumcas (Jun 18, 2013)

667 @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> I bought this back when it was a Tonehammer product-- will I still be getting an update email?



+1


----------



## zvenx (Jun 18, 2013)

there was a tweet that if you don't get it by today, email support at the company name.

rsp


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 18, 2013)

I originally got mine from Tonehammer and received my update email yesterday.


----------



## oinnam (Jun 18, 2013)

lumcas @ Tue Jun 18 said:


> 667 @ Tue Jun 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this back when it was a Tonehammer product-- will I still be getting an update email?
> ...



Email us at [email protected] : )))


----------



## Consona (Jun 18, 2013)

I like those creepy moving alien hands a lot. :lol: 

The bass tones are lovely! Thank you for free update!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you, Troels. Sounds great!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 18, 2013)

This looks like a great update. It's as playful as it is elegant. I always thought from the first day I heard the Hang Drum demos, 'What a perfect sample lib from Tonehammer (now 8Dio)'!

So.... with that said, where's my update email, fellas?

Thanks, as always....

.


----------



## oinnam (Jun 18, 2013)

Re: 8Dio The New Alien Drum Update

Please get in touch with us at [email protected] if you haven't received your update email yet : )


----------



## wst3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Jack - I agree... love the old version, can't wait to see what they've done with it. And you aren't alone, I didn't get an email either, but they are working on it for me - and were quite prompt when I emailed them!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 19, 2013)

Interesting product. 

Do you have any pics of the actual Alien Drum ? 

Just curious as to how this thing looks  

Oh... just googled Hang Drum,

Here is the wikipedia page : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hang_(instrument)

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 19, 2013)

WOW.... that is a surprise in deed. 

I loved the first version a lot already.

Thank you for this!

All my best
Georg


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.pantheonsteel.com/home.aspx

Beautiful performance, and do click on the ABOUT THE HALO...


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 19, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Wed 19 Jun said:


> http://www.pantheonsteel.com/home.aspx
> 
> Beautiful performance, and do click on the ABOUT THE HALO...



Wow. What a great musician and a great instrument. Very nice.


----------



## lumcas (Jun 19, 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you 8dio - bought the original Tonehammer version ages ago and now getting the new version for free - great present and truly inspiring instrument...


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 19, 2013)

lumcas @ 6/19/2013 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you 8dio - bought the original Tonehammer version ages ago and now getting the new version for free - great present and truly inspiring instrument...



+1
Awesome to see an "older" library getting some developer love. Thank you.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDQgU1CPpis&list=PL5EC3D9D61817C387

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_t0lIDXOw


----------



## HDJK (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't want to go there, but since somebody else did now... :D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5mK56HNsU


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 20, 2013)

while i like our Alien Friend is it possible he can release the extra terrestrial key and allow us to see and pick from all the patches at once?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 24, 2013)

This is very impressive.

I love subtle ambient libraries like this.


----------



## oinnam (Jun 29, 2013)

Going full price tomorrow! Get in there now : )))


----------

